# How to deal with parents who constantly worry about your health and nag you about it?



## Ronny (Oct 18, 2010)

Its not that we have poor health. Its just that due to hectic work schedule, the meal times are really bad.Same with sleep. Hence the worry on the part of the parents. Is there some win-win solution to this problem ?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think you just need to live with the nagging to be honest, my parents didnt nag me much but I wish they did...........its now the job of my misses, not that she needs to nag me as I have never been as self motivated about my diabetes than ever before..............

The nagging is annoying, but worth it in the end............


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I think you just need to live with the nagging to be honest, my parents didnt nag me much but I wish they did...........its now the job of my misses, not that she needs to nag me as I have never been as self motivated about my diabetes than ever before..............
> 
> The nagging is annoying, but worth it in the end............



I don't think this is a genuine member, nrb


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I don't think this is a genuine member, nrb



What do you mean?..........


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2010)

Very strange  first post


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Very strange  first post



It does look that way now..........


----------

